# DAMNNN



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

This is what i came home to today...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

dam that sucks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks im just glad its not one of my piraya... still sucks though he had some awesome colouration


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sh*t son im sorry


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hey Trigga,
how many caribe did you have in your shoal and what size tank and when was the last time you fed them, bro?!...for them to devour one of their own kind like that, they had to be ravenously hungry...You have to be extra careful with caribe..extremely territorial and aggressive...I have three of them myself and they eat like pigs!..A dozen feeders every other day and bloodworms!...They are growing rapidly!..anyhow, my condolences...sorry about your lost.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i fed em before i left for work... i dont think it was the caribe..more likely the piraya


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

son of a bitch...i feel for you...we've all been there. but don't forget, they are what they are......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

weerhom said:


> son of a bitch...i feel for you...we've all been there. but don't forget, they are what they are......


for sure man... i knew it was inevitable.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn!..so you have the five piraya and two caribe shoaling together?!...what where are their sizes and what size tank did you have them in?!...I always thought about a doing a mix shoal, but with different growth rates, that is why I would never do a piraya with either a caribe or a red-belly because eventually the piraya would outgrow them and kill them being they are one of the largest of the piranha species.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Trigga, was it a cariba cause in that last pic it looks like a piraya


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

How big was it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Damn!..so you have the five piraya and two caribe shoaling together?!...what where are their sizes and what size tank did you have them in?!...I always thought about a doing a mix shoal, but with different growth rates, that is why I would never do a piraya with either a caribe or a red-belly because eventually the piraya would outgrow them and kill them being they are one of the largest of the piranha species.


 thanks for the info


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Damn!..so you have the five piraya and two caribe shoaling together?!...what where are their sizes and what size tank did you have them in?!...I always thought about a doing a mix shoal, but with different growth rates, that is why I would never do a piraya with either a caribe or a red-belly because eventually the piraya would outgrow them and kill them being they are one of the largest of the piranha species.


 thanks for the info
[/quote]

Your welcome...anytime...anyhow, do you still plan on keeping the other caribe with the shoal?!..either way, good luck and hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry man, looks like he had some nice coloring...tough loss...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey trigga I think you should send me the Caribe you have left so this dont happen again, Really sucks Hopefully it will be the only loss.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That's the shits man. Sucks that it happened to such a colorful little guy.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Quick, add some salt!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss brotha!







Pirayas are just crazy like that You never know when they're gonna take another tankmate out, pirayas are like asassins of the pygo world cuz they kill with little to no warning.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea and it doesn't matter if they have a full belly or not because I've seen this happen before. Piraya are amazing, but completely unpredictable. After seeing a few members lose a couple of their fish lately, I sure hope i don't lose any of my lil guys. They are all around the same size as urs too. Sorry for the loss trigga


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

and there goes another....


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

sry for your loss


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ouch man. sorry for your loss


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Bah that dies suck man. Unfortunetaly its something a pygo keeper will experience at least once. Kinda like ridign a motorcylce. There are those that have been down and those that will. Only a matter of time. At least now you can get another piraya







.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibanez247 said:


> Bah that dies suck man. Unfortunetaly its something a pygo keeper will experience at least once. Kinda like ridign a motorcylce. There are those that have been down and those that will. Only a matter of time. At least now you can get another piraya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree....


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn sorry for your loss man


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

damn thats sucks i just lost one of my little caribes this week to i feel you bro


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Bah that dies suck man. Unfortunetaly its something a pygo keeper will experience at least once. Kinda like ridign a motorcylce. There are those that have been down and those that will. Only a matter of time. At least now you can get another piraya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably get a red or a tern


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Trig, man im sry to hear that. he had some nice coloring too!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

get a tern if you can find one. ive been waiting all year for some. ended up with everything but a tern. my turn was a pig when i had it. im sure you will love a tern.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

thats sad, its amazing that piranhas only tolerate each other,









[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i would upgrade that 75 real fast brother before it happens again


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

AS fan said:


> get a tern if you can find one. ive been waiting all year for some. ended up with everything but a tern. my turn was a pig when i had it. im sure you will love a tern.


Hi ASfan,
Well my LFS has a 12-13" Ternetzi that is absolutely psycho!!...he's been a fixture there for many years...Anyhow, they want $500 for him if I'm not mistaken...She also told me that they might be getting some juvi terns in the next month or so!..Can't wait for that!...The ternetzi is definitely on my wish list...Kind of ironic because they just got a whole shitload of Manueli and Piraya and next week they are supposed to be getting another big shipment of black rhoms and elongs!...Only thing is, like I told Richard (the owner) his damn prices are ridiculously high...He has about 15 Manueli that are on average 3-4 inches at the most in length and wants $125 a piece for them....He has roughly the same number of juvi piraya also around 3-4 inches in length and wants a whopping $159.99 a piece for them...I told him good luck getting rid of them.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

manny's arent too bad with price thats about what Aquascape charges but the piraya are a tad high but you have to remember you dont have to pay for shipping when you get it at the LFS so that helps. im waiting for next year on some terns. i spent too much money this year on P's and rays so far. i have a marble motoro coming in soon hopefully friday and that was my ternetzi money so next year i will buy some terns when i upgrade everything.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Was it a Caribe?
Hard to tell.
Sorry man!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah caribe


----------



## TMDKENNELS (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry homie. i started with 4 but only have two left. nature of the beast i guess.


----------



## phenomenerd (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry dude....


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe Aquatic Kingdom in 'Sauga Has one Tern about 5' Trigg.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazeeJon said:


> I believe Aquatic Kingdom in 'Sauga Has one Tern about 5' Trigg.


Thanks Jon
but i dont think im gonna add any more fish... i dont want to screw up the dynamic in the tank anymore.. im building a stand for a new tank im buying on boxing day and these guys will go in there..

Maybe around that time i will be looking for a new addition but probably not


----------

